# Hario V60 Pourovers (including videos)



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Here's today's V60-01.

Sumatra Mandheling (approx 4 weeks past roast)

13.1g grinds

211g water

Water Temp 94-89C

Resulting TDS 1.39% (at 64.9 degrees C ... TDS Meter accuracy limitations apply)

Extraction Yield 22.4%

Tasted good but next time will increase dose to reduce Ext %.


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Love the vid, but 4 weeks, that is some pretty vintage coffee!

I need to get a pourover kettle like yours, it's lovely, at the moment i just use my aga kettle which requires some skill to pour that slow and controlled while at the same time retaining the heat!


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Some roasters say that coffee should be left for 10 days after roasting before using it, which certainly flips things on their head.

They're in pretty good nick to be honest. Not much gas left in them judging from the lack of bloom, but they've been in a airtight container and there are no spots of oil on them yet. Taste fine.

Pop quiz: is freshness as important for brewed coffee as it is for espresso? Could be a good discussion.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Nice vid. Looking at the video makes me realise I have the wrong V60 for my needs, I could brew my 240-250ml via an v60-01 and get the kettle much closer to the grinds.

Mike - which TDS meter do you have?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

couple of interesting V60 posts

http://hermitudinous.com/2010/11/08/pouring-over/

http://onocoffee.blogspot.com/2010/11/trouble-with-v60s.html


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks Gary.

I use the COM-100 meter manufactured by HM Digital, which I got from GMM Tech World via ebay, but I can't see it on there at the moment... however the same supplier has some cheaper products up on ebay which might be a good option for anyone not wanting to spend too much on a meter. The compromise will be accuracy, I'd imagine. TDS Meters already suffer from limited accuracy compared with refractometers, but they are better than nothing once you get used to using them.

Here's the COM-100: http://www.gmmtechnoworld.com/servlet/the-237/HM-Digital-water-meter/Detail

And cheaper meters:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HM-Digital-TDS-4TM-TDS-C-F-Temp-Meter-Pocket-Size-Tester-Reverse-Osmosis-/250914302590?pt=UK_BOI_Electrical_Test_Measurement_Equipment_ET&hash=item3a6ba86a7e

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HM-Digital-TDS-ZT-2-Water-Quality-Tester-Meter-999-ppm-/260759360289?pt=UK_BOI_Electrical_Test_Measurement_Equipment_ET&hash=item3cb6781321

Those links you posted are interesting, Gary. And they just go to show that there is no right and wrong way, but the more you do it the better you get.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

That TDS is tempting...Ive seen it for about 40 quid...which is less than a night at the pub destroying my internal organs


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Honestly, it changed everything for me. It was like getting scales for espresso, but x10.


----------



## BitofFluff (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks for posting this, I have just bought myself a V60 and tried it today and made an utterly awful cup of coffee but now I know where Im going wrong


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

MikeHag said:


> Pop quiz: is freshness as important for brewed coffee as it is for espresso? Could be a good discussion.


Absolutely. Too fresh and the bloom takes longer. Too old and it's relatively flat.


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

To me it would seem if anything more important, especially for pourover.

A dried up old bean set in its ways and bitter about the fact that it was left behind beyond its prime, isn't going to hand over its goodies as readily as a young fresh bean, still enthusiastic about its purpose, just desperate to be enjoyed and while brewing is like gentle persuasion, espresso is torture and brute force, taking the bean for everything it has!

Or at least that is how it is in my head.


----------



## RolandG (Jul 25, 2010)

Freshness is hugely important in all brewed coffee. Brewed coffee has got all the potential to extract and showcase the aromatics you lose quickly after roasting. My preference for brewed coffee is straight from the roaster to somewhere about 2 weeks after roast (depending on lots and lots of different factors!). However, you do need to make a slight adjustment to your pouring if swapping between beans a day or two past roast and ones that have been resting longer - either greater water and time for the bloom on fresher beans, or alternatively a slightly faster pour to balance the increased agitation of the not entirely bloomed coffee during the main extraction phase.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Two VERY differing techniques for discussion & different cup profiles no doubt. My technique is usually along the lines of Prima but with 20g coffee using 18-20/40 on calibrated M+ - aroma to die for and so so sweet, quite low acidity, chocolate normally dominates.

Ive tried the Perger technique and even achived the spin (setting 10-11/40) but the cup although smelling more fruity has been bitter , overly acidic and one dimentional, improving a little as it cools.

Prima






Matt Perger


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

There's a catch with the Prima vid, not immediately obvious (though I'm sure you spotted it already Gary), the Prima vid quotes water volume with respect to the ending/cup ratio, not the starting (SCAE style) brew ratio as in Perger's vid. The Prima starting ratio works out ~53g/l by "normal" standards?

Do you think Matt Perger's higher brew temp might be contributing to the higher acidity? Did you try Perger's technique with any sieving of the grinds?

I have been thinking about V60 type brews a lot lately...irrespective of pour technique I think it is prudent grind on the finer side and aim a little higher on the brew ratio (more g/l). If your cup comes in strong & well extracted you can dilute. If the cup comes in strong & a little under, you can add more brew water, hopefully bring it in line with your target yield. If the cup comes in high/over, whether weak or strong, you are screwed.

I have been somewhat liberated lately by concluding that extraction yield and beverage yield can be viewed independently.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Given the variety & potential complexity of the numerous V60 vids, I saw this and thought, "Bah, don't insult my intelligence...that'll never work!", but it does...(the only change I made was using 95C water, rather than "boiling", espresso grind).


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

MWJB said:


> There's a catch with the Prima vid, not immediately obvious (though I'm sure you spotted it already Gary), the Prima vid quotes water volume with respect to the ending/cup ratio, not the starting (SCAE style) brew ratio as in Perger's vid. The Prima starting ratio works out ~53g/l by "normal" standards.


Aha! In a pretty epic style I got that totally wrong! The Prima vid does have a regular 60g/l start ratio...put it down to my recent obsession for weighing output, using a brew stand...which they are very evidently NOT doing in the Prima vid!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

The differences between the two 'styles' , for me, focus on 1. the use of agitation with a fine grind and an aggressive manipulation of the slurry through pouring versus 2. minimal agitation with a very course grind and a slow continuous pour (or pulse pour).

I think 1. works with a grind containing very few fines (ie sieved) & you can afford to over extract a little. 2. with its longer more gentle steep/contact time you can afford to under extract a little. If that makes any sense


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

My guess (not bold enough to call it an opinion) would be that the agitation plays the biggest part, Perger's higher temp too. The time...well, that's just the minutes & seconds that elapsed during extraction, rather than a significant driver for extraction, in other words if you ground finer on the longer extraction and achieved the same extraction yield & brew ratio...would there be a significant difference?

It's a rhetorical question, as there are so many differing variables. You'd have to eliminate each factor one by one.

Regarding time, I found this interesting...

http://whyyoushouldhatecoffee.wordpress.com/2010/07/15/mojo-vs-v60-01/


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Interesting to note that if the ExtractMojo worked properly on the Barissimo style pourover, they achieved a 12-13% extraction yield...and liked it!?


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

While the agitation is fast and aggressive in Matt Perger's technique, I'd say there's quite a bit going on in the Prima video too. Those concentric circles he's doing continually is pretty much like constantly stirring the slurry right? Perhaps that's why it works despite the much coarser grind and lower temp.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Sure, it strikes me that the Prima method has a fairly uniform agitation throughout, Perger's agitates heavily at the beginning, setting the stage for a high yield, then focussed on a uniform (as possible, considering the "V" shape) extraction following that agitation.

Here's the thing, we see lots of finished articles, recipes that have worked...but we don't often get to see/hear the logic & development behind each method...we see the destination, not so much the journey. Imagine someone calling you on the phone, saying, "go out your front door, turn right, walk 100yds, turn left, walk 50yds...can you see the Erskine Bridge?". Er, no I can't, because I'm in Surrey & you're in Clydebank...;-)

However, we can be sure that when you put an appropriate dose, of a useable grind in a V60, fairly evenly extract at 60g/l, at a sufficient temperature, we can get a good cup. It's a matter of tweaking that "slope" of extraction with dose, grind, temperature & agitation to get the desired result, even if we don't all take the same, straight path...one might veer right a little early on, the other might creep right a little late on, one might start out left, then sweep to the right...here's kind of what I mean...

http://i1083.photobucket.com/albums/j388/MWJB/Coffee%20stuff/ExtractionPath.jpg









The brown arrow *might* be the path of extraction given uniform agitation, or lack of it, for a set dose & grind...we are just adding more water to get it to head downwards (to desired strength) & right (good extraction yield of

This is just an illustration, as much as anything to order things in my own mind...no hard facts, figures, or refractometers were harmed, or troubled in the creation of this diagram.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

I have posted a V01 "dialling in from scratch" (more aimed at people who have just acquired one & may be struggling, or unsure as to how to proceed to improve results) piece in the Wiki section, hopefully shedding some perspective on the overall process and aims. Any comments, critiques considered.


----------

